# Alaska



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Sitting at the gate and will board the flight in a bit. Been wanting to go to alaska for 40 years. Silvers are in the kenai already so that should go well. I'm hoping there's a big fat halibut out off of homer and I can convince it to spend some time vacuum packed in my freezer. Erie was spectacular this summer and I got enough of them... looking to add some variety now.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

You sir are quite lucky I have been twice, I went once to Seward for my honeymoon and went back to homer for my 5 year anniversary. Struck in Seward for Kings but made up for it on the halibut in homer we went out with silver fox charters had a great time. I caught a skate that the first mate figured was about 400 pounds it was an insane day and I can't wait to go back. Hope you enjoy your trip and good luck on the fish


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO YOU! (envy ;>)

Please send us pics.

Someday,,, I wanna go back.


----------



## work2fish (Mar 27, 2013)

definitely a dream trip, good luck.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Not very tech saavy... got a couple of pics loaded on the media file but I cant yer em transferred to this post... will keep trying for a bit


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Silver salmon on the kenai river


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Beluga point on route 1 heading south


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it is on my bucket list when I hit the lottery, LOL. always wanted to catch a 60# king and a huge halibut along with some of those ugly rock cod.
sherman


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Some links for you from the Anchorage Daily News. I've been reading about the silvers and kings fishery the last couple of weeks.

https://www.adn.com/outdoors-advent...hing-for-silvers-in-the-golden-evening-light/

I like the one about the guy who accidently sailed across the Bering Sea to Russia.

https://www.adn.com/section/outdoors-adventure/


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Settled on a 55 lb halibut for my over 28" fish. Had to weed through 4 others from 35 to 50. Kept my last one because the tide was starting to RIP and could barely hold bottom in 200 ft with 36 ounces of lead. Got my under 28 on the way in along with the 5 rockfish I was allowed. Got two undersized lingcod that went back to grow. Got enough for a buncha good meals at home. Very different kind of fishing up here but it was enjoyable.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

That's an awesome day of fishing, if you have never had halibut before I suggest trying the cheek meat first it's amazing I battered and fried mine


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Went on a float plane today to Katmai national park and saw some grizzly bears. They were close enough for me, there were guys there catching 17 lb rainbow trout. Very enjoyable trip but that float plane ain't made for comfort especially if your 6'6" tall..


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got back home this afternoon, plane ride back was lterally a pia. 6'6" of me does not fit well in the economy section of the plane and first class or any other upgrade wasn't in the budget. The good Lord put a lotta time in that piece of this rock we live on. Everyone that works for a living deserves a trip up there. I have images burned into my memory that will be there for the rest of my years. Won't ever forget it..


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Did u go to Brooks falls? That was one of the coolest things about the Katmai 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Did not go to Brooks falls, we flew about 20 miles inland from Hallow bay to an area where there were a couple of river confluences. The bears were feeding on the droves of sockeye salmon staged there. Walked about 6 miles that day through some rough terrain. There were a few people there fly fishing with guides and catching enormous trout, saw a few caught that were at least 17 or 18 lbs.


----------

